# lsusb: Cannot open /proc/bus/usb , udev issue? [SOLVED]

## albanard

My usb mouse isn't working with the new kernel. I've upgraded from a 2.4 kernel so I don't know if its just the very latest kernel or if the problem lies elsewhere but I think it has to do with udev and probably something I'm doing wrong. I've tried with both udev 090 (current unstable) and the stable one before that (I think it was 087). I've followed the guide to upgrading from 2.4 and gone through the usb guide. I only have usb v1 on my laptop so I just enabled the 2 usb v1 drivers in the kernel.

lsusb gives this error:

cannot open /proc/bus/usb, No such file or directory (2)

Does anyone have any ideas?Last edited by albanard on Wed May 03, 2006 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

Couple questions.  First, does your fstab have this:

```
none /sys sysfs defaults 0 0
```

If, so, is /sys mounted? If not, add that line to fstab, then mount /sys.  

Second, is the option "USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support" set to "yes" or "module" in your kernel config? If set to module, is the module loaded? Do 

```
modprobe usbhid
```

You don't need to enable "USB HIDBP Mouse support".

Check lsusb or /proc/bus/usb/devices. If it isn't showing up, try unplugging the mouse, and then plug it back in. It should be detected.

----------

## albanard

Thanks, didn't know about the fstab thing. Should I still leave my proc entry in fstab?

Unfortunately mouse is still not working, and under /proc/bus there is  no "usb" directory or otherwise. I have the full HID compiled in.

I'm off to bed for now.

----------

## albanard

I'm still not having any luck. Sound doesn't work either, i.e. its not finding the device, so it must have something to do with the way that hardware is organised under /dev now. USB is the biggest problem for me though and it doesn't seem to be detecting it at all.

----------

## albanard

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Couple questions.  First, does your fstab have this:
> 
> ```
> none /sys sysfs defaults 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Actually with my current kernel and 090 of udev, I get an error on startup saying that /sys is already mounted so I removed that from fstab and /sys is still mounted after boot.

I just did a dmesg | grep -i usb and it didn't display anything. Should there be some line describing usb in the boot messages? The only error I could find from dmesg was:

"Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:08.0: -28"

COuld that have something to do with usb? I might try an older version of the kernel or something because it seems to me that the kernel isn't even detecting my usb ports. DOes that sound right?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

albanard,

/proc/bus/usb needs usb device fs support in your kernel.

```
grep USB_DEV /usr/src/linux/.config
```

will show if its configured.

You also need the correct USB 1.1 chip set driver for your motherboard.

Thats either OHCI_HCD or UHCI_HCD, not both. Look at the output of lspci to see which you need.

If you have USB 2.0 you need EHCI_HCD too, to get USB 2.0 sppeds with USB 2.0 devices.

```
grep HCD /usr/src/linux/.config
```

will show whats configured

----------

## albanard

Thanks Neddy,

I tried compiling both v1.1 options into the kernel so maybe that is it. I'm just selecting one now and doing a recompile with the 2.6.16r5 kernel. The USB documentation seemed to imply that it was safe to select all of the usb types which is why I choose both originally. btw the reason I chose both to begin with was also that lspci didn't tell me which type of usb controller it was, only that it was version 1.1. I didn't think to add -v to lspci   :Embarassed:  so to anyone else needing more detailed info don't forget to try lspci -v

----------

## albanard

Yay it works. Sound is working too and I didn't change anything in the kernel for that to work so if you've got 2.6.16r3 installed I recommend upgrading to 2.6.16r5.

----------

